# 28th Annual C&E Museum Foundation Golf Tournament



## 211RadOp (2 Jun 2011)

Just into the planning stage, but the 28th Annual C&E Museum Foundation Golf Tournament will be held on Aug 18 - 19 at the Garrison Golf Club at CFB Kingston.  Shot gun start on Thurs at 1230 and Fri at 0800.

Cost:
Garrison Golf members/Cpls/Ptes/2Lts $60
Non-Garrison members/All others $90
Includes cart and food.

Registration deadline 12 Aug.

For info or to register contact Jan Race at Jan.Race@forces.gc.ca or (613) 541-5010 ext 5055, CSN 271-5055.

More info as I get it.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Jun 2011)

Can't wait, missed last year's due to an exercise. Always a good go!!


----------

